# Job Seekers Benefit Questions



## dariuscork (29 Jan 2014)

Brother needs a few questions answered please, he is on JSB for last 3 months and has been told to attend for interview at local Social Welfare Office, questions he has to answer is, 1. he has to bring proof of applying for work, 2. does he have any other income ( has a small pension €200 per week) is this relevant?  3. Spouse's income with recent payslip, will this influence his JSB?, any help appreciated.


----------



## pudds (29 Jan 2014)

dariuscork said:


> Brother needs a few questions answered please, he is on JSB for last 3 months and has been told to attend for interview at local Social Welfare Office, questions he has to answer is, 1. he has to bring proof of applying for work, 2. does he have any other income ( has a small pension €200 per week) is this relevant?  3. Spouse's income with recent payslip, will this influence his JSB?, any help appreciated.



1. Has he got any rejection letter or an email reply or list of places he has applied for a job, anything at all, bring it a long.

2. Its relevant if he intends to apply for Job Seekers Allowance which is 'means tested' and €200 a week would put him over the max jsa payable, €188

3. Spouse income will be taken into account also.  

Looks like there getting ready to means test him for Job Seekers Allowance for when your JSB runs out, which could be in 3 months, time.  http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/1057_Jobseekers-Allowance.aspx


----------



## eastbono (29 Jan 2014)

His pension of €200pw would not put him over the limit for jsa.  He would have a starting point of €312.80 this is his personal rate plus adult dependant rate.  His pension will be assessed pound for pound so it will depend on what his spouse is earning as to whether he will receive any jsa.... if he is deemed means inxs he needs to sign for credits.  If he reaches 65 years of age prior to his jsb exhausting then his jsb continues until his OAP kicks in.


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Feb 2014)

The reason they are asking for proof of your and your spouse's income is to make an assessment for the adult dependent allowance (which IS means tested).

Your own personal JSB will not be affected (if you continue to qualify ie. actively seeking work etc) but if your spouse has NO income or LOW income you may be eligible for an adult dependent increase for her.

Proof of job application:- I have always recommended keeping a simple notebook which you can have with every time you attend the SW office. List all jobs applied for whether verbally, by letter, application form or internet. The name of the company, the date, the reply and the follow up


----------

